# Cute Craft Idea



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Not knitting or crochet - but related?


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

That would be a great craft project to do with young children !

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

How cute! Thanks for posting


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting such a cute, easy project. This could work for place settings and would be something children could help with.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

soamaryllis said:


> Not knitting or crochet - but related?


I love the clothes pin legs. LOL


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is adorable!!!!


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Creative. So cute.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a terrific idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Very clever, love it.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Adorable - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Love it! So clever and cute.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

How cute! Some people are so creative, using unusual things in their crafts.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cute...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such an adorable idea.. great for the small ones.. xo WS


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very creative ! Love it.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Cute! Got to make this for a couple of my "woolie" (adult) friends.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Love it!!!


Love your avitar. Reminds me of the cartoon cat and his beloved Little Pink Sock.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

This is so cute! You've given me lots of thoughts on how I could this idea. THANKS


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful idea.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so cute


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Very clever. Soo cute.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is so cute!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable.


----------

